# Planting grass after tilling existing lawn



## werc (Jul 12, 2007)

Good Morning,

I have recently killed and tilled my existing lawn. I have gone over it with the tiller about 4 times, but still have many clumps of dead grass. My plan was to mix in about 2 inches of new soil, roll and replant grass. However, the clumps of old sod have me concerned. When these start to break down, will I end up with a bumpy lawn? I had not planned on raking the clumps out, but now think that I am going to need to. Anyone have experience with this?

Also, on a side note. I have had a soil analysis completed, and they recommeded adding 40 pounds of 5-10-10 fertilizer per 1,000 sq. prior to planting. I am having a heck of a time finding that combination of fertilizer in any kind of bulk. I am only seeing 5 pound bags or so at the big box stores, and my local nursery. Is this ratio of fertilizer something I am going to have any luck finding in larger bags?

Thanks in advance for any input you might have!


----------



## PaddyKevin (May 22, 2008)

*Reseeding*

Please reconsider getting top soil. Unless there is something unusual in your situation, I suggest routinely going with two inches of compost over the entire area when planting, and then a yearly application of 1/4 inch mid to late summer each year after core aerating

I do not roll a lawn. The biggest reason for not doing so is to avoid soil compaction. If the area was not killed off (Round-up or the like) before tilling you are going to have problems with the old vegetation coming back


----------

